# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Tables SYSLOGS

## Roney

Como posso deletar esta Tabela.
Pois depois de trabalhar vários dias no Sql_server, tem um determinado momento que não consigo mais trabalhar pois da a seguinte mensagem?
Msg 259, Level 16, State 2
Ad-hoc updates to system catalogs not enabled. System Administrator must reconfigure system to allow this.
Como fazer com este procedimento,
Aguardo uma resposta se possível,
Atenciosamente,
Roney B. Trovato - Brasil - Campinas - São Paulo

----------

